# Guter Gartenhäcksler gesucht - Hat Jemand Tipps zum Kauf?



## CityCobra (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich verbringe meistens immer einige Stunden im Garten um den Grünschnitt, Zweige, Äste etc. zu zerkleinern, denn dies mache ich bisher "liebevoll" von Hand mit einer Rosenschere.
Da mir das aber so langsam keinen Spaß mehr macht, und ich auch nicht immer soviel Zeit dafür übrig habe, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einer guten und sinnvollen Lösung für diese Aufgabe.

Ich spiele nun mit dem Gedanken mir einen Gartenhäcksler zu kaufen, nur gibt es scheinbar eine Vielzahl an Herstellern und Modelle auf dem Markt,
 und ich weiß nicht auf was ich achten soll beim Kauf. 
Auch bei den Preisen gibt es große Differenzen.
Ich möchte zwar keinen "Schrott" kaufen, und lege normal eigentlich immer viel Wert auf gute Qualität, nur möchte ich auch nicht mehr ausgeben wie nötig ist.
Gibt es evtl. Häcksler mit einem guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, und könnt Ihr da was empfehlen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## heiko-rech (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Guter Gartenhäcksler gesucht - Hat Jemand Tipps zum Kauf?*

Hallo,

in einigen Tagen kann ich dir was zu den Wiking Häckslern sagen

ein Bekanter hat so einen und ist damit zufrieden. Er hat aber nur die 220V Version und hat mir aber dringend die 380V Variante ans Hez gelegt.

Ich habe mir zuvor Bosch, Wolf etc. angesehen, das scheint eher was für den kübelgärtnernden Reihenhaus-Besitzer zu sein. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## CityCobra (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Guter Gartenhäcksler gesucht - Hat Jemand Tipps zum Kauf?*



heiko-rech schrieb:


> in einigen Tagen kann ich dir was zu den Wiking Häckslern sagen
> Ein Bekannter hat so einen und ist damit zufrieden. Er hat aber nur die 220V Version und hat mir aber dringend die 380V Variante ans Herz gelegt.


Erstmal vielen Dank für den Tipp, aber der Name "Wiking" als Hersteller von Häckslern sagt mir gar nichts. 
Meinst Du evtl. die Firma VIKING?


----------



## heiko-rech (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Guter Gartenhäcksler gesucht - Hat Jemand Tipps zum Kauf?*

Hallo,


CityCobra schrieb:


> Meinst Du evtl. die Firma VIKING?



Ja klar, die meine ich und nicht die Leute mit den Hörnern auf dem Helm

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## CityCobra (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Guter Gartenhäcksler gesucht - Hat Jemand Tipps zum Kauf?*



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Ja klar, die meine ich und nicht die Leute mit den Hörnern auf dem Helm


Obwohl....  

http://www.viking-garden.com/images/home/logo_home.jpg

Was ist denn nun so besonders an den Viking Geräten im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern wie z.B. Bosch, Makita etc.?


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Guter Gartenhäcksler gesucht - Hat Jemand Tipps zum Kauf?*

Ich hatte mal den "samix Allesfresser Junior S-E 2.0/2" im Einsatz und war sehr zufrieden.
Die 380 Volt Variante soll noch besser sein. 
Der hohe Preis hat mich allerdings bis heute davon abgehalten mir selber so ein Teil zu kaufen. 
Weil son kleines Hobbyding käm mir nicht in Frage.
Für Deinen Garten allerdings ggf. ne Nummer zu groß ... - Vielleicht mit den Nachbarn zusammen kaufen ? 


Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Guter Gartenhäcksler gesucht - Hat Jemand Tipps zum Kauf?*

Hei, vor ca. 10 Jahren haben wir einen Leisehäcksler angeschafft...
der hat damals 700DM gekostet...
Das  hier ist er:
http://www.yopi.de/prd_1459330
Trockene Äste im Herbst und Frühjahr schreddert er super und leise, grüne Äste mit 
Blättern matscht er nach einer Weile zusammen und das Messer verklebt... Deshalb werfen wir es immer auf einen Haufen und lassen den Sommerschnitt erst antrocknen. Dann geht es super...Grünen STaudenschnitt mach ich auch mit der Schere klein auf 5-10cm, ist aber kein Problem für mich...
Ich würd den wieder nehmen... will ja nicht jedesmal die Nachbarn ärgern, wenn ich das Ding raushole...
Bei uns kommt nur Samentragendes Unkraut undWurzelunkräuter auf die Sammelstelle im Bauhof... alles andere wird auf dem Grundstück verschafft... Grünsammlung boikottieren wir komplett, weil wir sonst wochenlang den Hof 2m hoch mit Strauch und Baumschnitt volliegen hätten...Außerdem ist die immer viel zu Früh... da bin ich noch lang nicht fertig... Ich will dann büsche schneiden wenn ich Bock dazu habe und nicht, wenn die Abfallsammlung es mir vorschreibt...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Guter Gartenhäcksler gesucht - Hat Jemand Tipps zum Kauf?*

Hi,

wir haben seit über 15 Jahren den 2. Bosch-Leisehäcksler Axt2200. Feines Teilchen. Sicher nicht der billigste, aber wirklich leise, zuverlässig und im Falle eines Falles sind alle Ersatzteile bequem übers I-Net beim Hersteller zu bestellen und vom Hobbyheimwerker auszutauschen. (War durch Bedienungsfehler mal nötig.)
Würde ich immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Guter Gartenhäcksler gesucht - Hat Jemand Tipps zum Kauf?*

Hi Marc,
meine Vorredner haben schon grob das Thema umrissen ....
Ich habe einen "Billighäcksler", mit dem ich noch eine Weile gut auskommen werde. Er gehört zu den im Baumarkt beworbenen "Leisehäckslern", meist mit 2500W Leistungsaufnahme angegeben. So ein Teil kann relativ leise trockenes Holz häckseln, feuchte Zweige kompostgerecht quetschen, und zieht das Schnittgut automatisch ein.
Im Gegensatz zu der anderen Billigsorte ist er leise, bedarf es keines Schärfens des Messers (bzw. jährlichen Nachkaufs ... ).
Wenn Du einigermaßen mit Technik klarkommst, und Dein Aufkommen an "Schnittgut" im "Kleingartenbereich" liegt, dann reicht so ein Teil. Ein AXT ... von B..SCH ist die nächste Stufe preislich und leistungsmäßig. Dafür braucht man schon jenseits der 1000 m² Garten im englischen Stil ... (meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Guter Gartenhäcksler gesucht - Hat Jemand Tipps zum Kauf?*

Hi Marc,

ich hab den BOSCH AXT 2500HP, http://www.amazon.de/Bosch-AXT-2500...sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=garden&qid=1248159319&sr=8-1

bei Hächslern braucht man schon ne ordentliche Stärke !

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren damit eine 30m uralte Hecke kleingemacht - ging super.

Man muss nur beim abschneiden darauf achten das man eine Y Zweige produziert, falls doch muss man eben mal eine seite abschnibbeln wenn der Ast nicht reingezogen wird.

Ich bin mit der Leistung und Veratrbeitung dieses Gerätes absolut zufrieden, der Rücklaif ist ebenfalls praktisch, falls sich mal was verhakt bekommt man es so leicht raus.

Da ich nun die ganzen Grobarbeiten geschafft habe und keine Hecke ect. mehr habe - kannst du meinen gerne haben wenn du magst. Da du ja in der Nähe wohnst, kannst du ihn dir gern mal ansehen kommen.

Herstellergrantie hat er allerdings nicht mehr, 250 € stelle ich mir allerdings noch als Kaufpreis vor. Ne kurze Bosch Heckenschere hab ich ebenfalls noch zu vergeben für 20 €


----------



## cpausb (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Guter Gartenhäcksler gesucht - Hat Jemand Tipps zum Kauf?*

Hallo Marc,

ich würde dir auf jeden Fall einen Leisehächsler empfehlen; schon der Nachbarn wegen, und es nervt fürchterlich, wenn man selbst mehrere Stunden hächselt und neben einem dröhnenden Ding steht ! Ich selbst habe mir vor fast drei Jahren einen Bosch-Leisehäcksler Axt2200 gekauft und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Laß von den billig dingern aus dem Baumarkt die Finger weg; du wirst langfristig keine freude dran haben.

Schau dir mal den von Scheppach an :

http://www.hk-scheppach-shop.de/ses...x.shopscript?gclid=CNXx2eqk5psCFQoUzAodmVZfAA

ist eine gute deutsche Firma die wirklich ordentliche Maschinen baut. Ich selbst habe den Holzspalter von Scheppach und kenne auch andere Geräte von denen; wenn ich daß nächste mal eine Bandsäge, Hächsler, Schleifer oder ähnliches brauche kommt für mich nur diese Firma in frage. Zumal man ein deutsches Produkt unterstütz.

Viel Spaß demnächst beim hächseln wünscht

Chester


----------



## andreas w. (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Guter Gartenhäcksler gesucht - Hat Jemand Tipps zum Kauf?*

hi marc,

nur mal so ein gegenvorschlag - machen unsere nachbarn immer. es gibt in unsere ecke eine gartengeräte und wiessichnichtfirma, die hat viel mit acker- und gartenbau zu tun. die verleihen auch werkzeugmaschinen. 

einen sochen häcksler - benziner, was für papas sohn - kann man sich dort für den tag und faires geld leihen.

schau doch evtl mal in deiner umgebung (auch gelbe seiten) nach, ist manchmal vom preis interessanter, als gekauft.


----------



## heiko-rech (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Guter Gartenhäcksler gesucht - Hat Jemand Tipps zum Kauf?*

Hallo,

heute habe ich meinen Viking bekommen. Es ist ein GE 260S

Ich habe nur einige frische Äste durchgejagt, so ca 3-4cm dick. Ganz schön beeindruckend. Es rappelt ein wenig und unten kommen kleine Stückchen raus.

Zwar nicht unbedingt ein Leisehächser, aber damit kann ich in Anbetracht der Leistung gut leben.

Auch sonst macht er einen guten Eindruck, Sauber verarbeitet, Wendemesser, die recht leicht zu wechseln sind, langer Trichter, gute Räder und sicherer Stand.

In den nächsten Tagen bekommt er so einiges zu tun.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## CityCobra (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Guter Gartenhäcksler gesucht - Hat Jemand Tipps zum Kauf?*

Ich hätte noch eine Idee -
Bei Bedarf leihe ich mir einfach den Häcksler von meinem Vater aus.  
Somit hätte ich Geld gespart, und das Teil steht nicht das restliche Jahr im Weg rum.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Guter Gartenhäcksler gesucht - Hat Jemand Tipps zum Kauf?*

Hi Marc,
das ist eine gute Idee!   
Ich habe mich mit meinem "Biligteil" angefreundet, aber hatte vorher Erfahrung mit einem Shredder one Selbsteinzug. Für beide "Teile" war jede Menge Material vorhanden, in unterschiedlicher Qualität (frisch, verholzt, getrocknet und verholzt).
Der "Tellerschredder" als billigste Spezies ist laut, zieht nicht automatisch ein, und streikt sofort bei "frischem" Schnittgut. Der Walzenschredder, beworben mit Selbsteinzug, versagt bei zu feuchtem Pflanzenmaterial (z. B. __ Schwertlilien). Er bleibt immer leise, und Schärfen der Schneidwalze ist nicht nötig. 
Damit ist er meiner Meinung nach erste Wahl bei den "Billigschreddern". Für mehr Comfort sind die AXT-Schredder von Bosch oder Modelle von Viking etc. nötig. Lass uns wissen, was diese Teile wert sind, wir verbreiten Deine Erkennntnisse gerne..


----------

